# Wheel Bearing Grease



## SunnyTimes (Aug 15, 2008)

What type/brand of wheel bearing grease do all of you prefer?


----------



## Bushytails (Aug 15, 2008)

I've had good luck with molygraph.

--Bushytails


----------

